# **Custom Lowrider Bicycle Wheels**



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Layitlow! Just wanted to extend some of my services out there, as some of you know I have been on Layitlow now since 2002 and would like to extend some custom services out there here are a few wheels that have been done. Just wanted to let all the new people on Layitlow know whatsup, free quotes can be sent to anyone interested. Plus just wanted to make my own Topic for this.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know when you got some pics of one of those sets of rims finished.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 couple of them pics are hella old


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 11:28 AM~10566779
> *x2 couple of them pics are hella old
> *


ancient.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 3 2008, 12:15 PM~10566476
> *Wassup Layitlow! Just wanted to extend some of my services out there, as some of you know I have been on Layitlow now since 2002 and would like to extend some custom services out there here are a few wheels that have been done. Just wanted to let all the new people on Layitlow know whatsup, free quotes can be sent to anyone interested. Plus just wanted to make my own Topic for this.
> 
> 
> ...


not hating man, but why would you post pics of an unfinished product in a topic where you are trying to sell that product... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes I will be posting when these are complete just wanted to show that I am still active in Lowriding. And this topic was made to document that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 3 2008, 12:57 PM~10567052
> *Yes I will be posting when these are complete just wanted to show that I am still active in Lowriding. And this topic was made to document that.
> *


looking good matt them first wheels are nice can not wait till they are done


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah! I just have some shapeing and more grinding to do but when the spokes are in and everythings smooth these wheels are going to rock! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 12:06 PM~10567084
> *looking good matt them first wheels are nice can not wait till they are done
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

one set at a time bro. I bet when there done they will look nice. 


on another not wtf is up with a user on this site making like 30 topics selling the same shit. that shit is getting old and them topics need to be combined


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I know! 

I dont know what your talking about as far as 30 topics? :uh: 




> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 12:08 PM~10567095
> *one set at a time bro. I bet when there done they will look nice.
> on another not wtf is up with a user on this site making like 30 topics selling the same shit. that shit is getting old and them topics need to be combined
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 3 2008, 02:09 PM~10567103
> *Yeah I know!
> 
> I dont know what your talking about as far as 30 topics? :uh:
> *


not you a "clown" thats on this site. shit rediculous!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

More updates.....Now I have to put in all the spokes for these :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

SHOULD PUT TWISTED SPOKES ON THOSE FACED RIMS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THATS THE PLAN!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SADER20_@May 5 2008, 02:44 PM~10581011
> *SHOULD PUT TWISTED SPOKES ON THOSE FACED RIMS
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:no: :no: GAVE YOU A GOOD IDEA GOMIE


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

The wheels above are for Ripsta's new project that should be coming late this year! So Ripsta you know whatsup homie I got you and cant wait to get the next pair ready for ya.

As for everyone else prices for a pair are starting at $500.00 a pair and $800.00 for a set of 3 for a Trike. No Plating or engraving/Just RAW STEEL!!! ANY DESIGNS customer can provide or I can design. All hand made wheels like back in the days of Spawn & Storm. :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

NICE!!!!!
Where have I seen those before.....?????

Be ready to work tonite homie!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YO WASSUP!!! YES SIR!!! MAN THESE ARE COMING OUT SWEET I told you and your bro these where going to be the ones to set it off when the spokes are put in its over!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 03:20 PM~10581288
> *NICE!!!!!
> Where have I seen those before.....?????
> 
> ...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

NICE HOMIE LIKE THE RIMS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks! Hey im still waiting for you to get at me when your ready on some wheels man!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@May 5 2008, 03:38 PM~10581403
> *NICE HOMIE LIKE THE RIMS
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

om not start shit even thow i wanna lol but those cutouts need to be redone simple as that there not gonna hold on them rims even weith the spokes if i was you i would lace the spokes first get them trued then weld those things on there just my 2 unhating pennys


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I appreciate your visual critic...but I think this will work just fine been done before and I know for sure its a good to go plan. :biggrin:  Thanks for not being a participating hater!



> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 5 2008, 05:38 PM~10582290
> *om not start shit even thow i wanna lol but those cutouts need to be redone simple as that there not gonna hold on them rims even weith the spokes if i was you i would lace the spokes first get them trued then weld those things on there just my 2 unhating pennys
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck pn you sales


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10582290
> *om not start shit even thow i wanna lol but those cutouts need to be redone simple as that there not gonna hold on them rims even weith the spokes if i was you i would lace the spokes first get them trued then weld those things on there just my 2 unhating pennys
> *


well, I have to agree with burrito for once. I can picture it now, start lacing up them spokes, then start crackin welds or warping them cutouts. not a great idea.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

PAZ Bros design!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im going to try and make some when I get my welder next week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 02:48 PM~10590550
> *Im going to try and make some when I get my welder next week.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 6 2008, 03:51 PM~10590583
> *:0
> *


16inch


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 01:38 PM~10588727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some shit right there. looks strong as hell, and its all one piece. thats pro. never seen a hub like that before, custom?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

them hoes gon roll crooked ass fuck

not hermanos, but wickeds...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:57 PM~10595371
> *them hoes gon roll crooked ass fuck
> 
> not hermanos, but wickeds...
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:














































j/p i know what you mean :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10595362
> *now thats some shit right there.  looks strong as hell, and its all one piece.  thats pro.  never seen a hub like that before, custom?
> *




you can say that!!! Were made to look like a revolver.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 09:57 PM~10595371
> *them hoes gon roll crooked ass fuck
> 
> not hermanos, but wickeds...
> *




they should be okay. looks can be decieving


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks SAL! To me all depends on what the customers needs are, in this case my newest design is light and it will with stand the weight of a bike. Strictly for show but if he decides he wants to roll it then that will work to. As far as thickness well as you can see Sal's wheel and my wheel obviously his is a bit thicker but he has a complete solid face wheel, mine implements multiple pieces and spokes so when your building wheels you have to approach each design differently sometimes. 

As you can see if you where making a complete solid faced wheel you want a thick metal because thats basically whats going to be holding the weight.  

More pics coming on these wheels just wanted those that dont know im still here doin wheels and some custom pieces if anyones serious about doing a project then just hit me up.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

so whats a pair of those run


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i know who these belong to :0 



> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 10:38 AM~10588727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Who???


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tonyo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10566802
> *ancient.
> *


prehistoric


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

meh


----------



## #1lowlow (Dec 9, 2021)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Wassup Layitlow! Just wanted to extend some of my services out there, as some of you know I have been on Layitlow now since 2002 and would like to extend some custom services out there here are a few wheels that have been done. Just wanted to let all the new people on Layitlow know whatsup, free quotes can be sent to anyone interested. Plus just wanted to make my own Topic for this.


Still making the wheels


----------

